# Ft.Pickens 12/4/12 red and blue



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Hit the beach around 8am and set up one line with cut/peeled shrimp and the other with cut mullet. After waiting around with no bites I had one good hit on the mullet and it got off. I re-rigged and tossed it back out and about 30min later I had a perfect 26in keeper redfish. It was a beauty! I was alone and had my camera so I figured I would rinse the sand off before snapping a pic and throwing him in the cooler. Holding the fish firmly and I dunked him in the water...dumb idea.. he thrashed and tail slapped me in the face then slipped out of my hands and swam away! :furious: I kept fishing hoping to get another shot at a red and all I got was a blue fish. It was an eventful day and I learned a few lessons.


----------



## alan1687 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah I've had gorgeous reds straighten hooks in the sand and break lose. Its always a sad day when that happens.


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Noo!!! Oh well, fisherman don't get stories to tell by getting the perfect catch every time. Thanks for sharing, looks like it was a nice day on the water.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

what did u take those pictures with that last shot is crazy!!


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

I was saying a few choice words when that fish jumped out of my hands!! I just got myself an early Christmas present. Olympus TG820 it's a digital camera like a GoPro but has all the features of a none underwater camera. It also shoots underwater video and pics in 1080p. I was testing out some of the features.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice screen name; tks for report & pics


----------



## Roostertail (Dec 8, 2012)

Dude that last shot is Gorgeous!!! You should resize it so we can use it as wallpaper! I had to join just to post this lol!


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks! I will see if I can resize it when I get home. Then post it or PM it to you.


----------



## Roostertail (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks man!


----------

